# Mystery Motorbike     Can U help identify it?



## mikecuda (Oct 16, 2015)

Bought today for $20.00 at a local Antique mall.  It has a twist grip throttle.  Any help or pictures would be great.   I didn't see and Mfg. marks.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2015)

no idea.....


----------



## mre straightbar (Oct 22, 2015)

motorized snow bike


----------

